# for the Tundra crowd



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Just got a 2014 Platinum 4x4 tundra dropped off. Its the first time i have seen one in person so i thought i would share it with you guys. What do yall think?


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

How much is that thing,like 55K?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

close MSRP 50237.00


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Good looking Texas truck.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Never mind... I don't want black!

Did you get any others in?


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like similar to a ford on the inside and similiar to a Chevy on the outside. 

Glad I bought a 2013 this year.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

trodery said:


> Never mind... I don't want black!
> 
> Did you get any others in?


no thats the first one we will be getting more in and i should have info on the texas edition truck here in about a week and a half


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I wish it were mine, except in white.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

grill is hideous, the headlights look like they are squinting, dont like the mirror adjustments where they are as well as all the other buttons, and the passenger dashboard is too feminine


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

$50 K for a truck?....Right....I will take 2....

Grill looks home made


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

GM...you mean Government Motors ?......you mean Obama's automobile company ?

I remember that......


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> GM...you mean Government Motors ?......you mean Obama's automobile company ?
> 
> I remember that......


Me too! I wouldn't have a chebby in my drive either.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> You'd pay for that? Don't get mad I'm just gougin. To each his own but I wouldn't have a nip ride in my driveway.:slimer:
> Remember Pearl Harbor?


You say that while your typing on that Nip keyboard...attached to that Nip PC.

LMAO !!!.....how about your NIP cell phone, your Nip televisions.....LMAO !

Where does it end ????......hell I don't know !!!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats a good lookin truck! Love my Toyota!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

It's ugly. Looks like a honda ridgeline POS. 

Anyone that would pay $50k for that needs their head examined. Cheap and plastic looking inside.


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

2014 review
http://m.autoblog.com/2013/07/30/20...drive/?post=1&icid=autoblog_trucks_river_item


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

MapMaster said:


> Toyota's trucks are POS. Look for 6 mpg when pulling your 18' bay boat.
> I would buy Chevy or Ford first.


Darn, my Toyota truck is 10 years old, has 227,000 miles and I trust it to take it cross country tomorrow. Other than regular scheduled maintenance, it has needed 1 O2 sensor and 1 brake caliper in its life. I bought it new. To each their own.

Oops! I almost forgot! I had to replace my left rear brake light bulb just recently.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Darn, my Toyota truck is 10 years old, has 227,000 miles and I trust it to take it cross country tomorrow. Other than regular scheduled maintenance, it has needed 1 O2 sensor and 1 brake caliper in its life. I bought it new. To each their own.
> 
> Oops! I almost forgot! I had to replace my left rear brake light bulb just recently.


I have a T-100 with over 309,000 miles on it. Because of that I bought a 2006 Tundra, new and take it on vacations. Yea they are a POS. lol


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

They are built in San Antonio and are putting Texans to work! I would like to see better mpg in the Tundra. The American trucks have them beat there but a Tundra will last longer with fewer repairs.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

LRM said:


> 2014 review
> http://m.autoblog.com/2013/07/30/20...drive/?post=1&icid=autoblog_trucks_river_item


This is true though. The Tundra was due for a pretty big overhaul this model year, mainly with the engine. Not real sure why they didn't do it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Good looking Texas truck.


Tundras are not Texas trucks. In fact, they aren't even American. They may be built here, but the profits still go to Tokyo.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> Tundras are not Texas trucks. In fact, they aren't even American. They may be built here, but the profits still go to Tokyo.


They employ thousands of non union American workers which in my book is tops. Spin it how ever you want.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone that doesn't like the Tundra, has never owned one. I've been buying Tundras since 2000. I'm on my third one now and thinking about buying a new one as soon as I can find one on a lot that I can "smoke" over real good.
Great trucks.......yes, they do like gas and I do like POWER!! I can afford the gas.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Aren't Dodge Rams still built in Mexico?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Tundras are not Texas trucks. In fact, they aren't even American. They may be built here, but the profits still go to *shareholders world wide just like the "big three"*.


FIFY


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> They employ thousands of non union American workers which in my book is tops. Spin it how ever you want.


That doesn't change the fact that Toyota is a Japanese company. You can't spin that.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to get the most for my hard earned money. For me, when it comes to a truck, I get the most for my money with a Tundra. I don't care where they are made.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Of all vehicles sold in America, the F150 has the highest US content. The Tundra comes in at 7th. Non of the Dodge or Chevy trucks are in the top 10.

Toyota leads all manufacturers with 4 models in the top 10. 

It's more than just the final assembler. It's all the companies that build parts and major assemblies that supply the manufacturer. Many of these are US based and they employ hundreds of thousands of American workers.

There is no such thing as country specific auto manufacturers any more. It's a global business and all the players are global.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I may not get to fish a lot............but when I do, I go in a Tundra.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

hope it does not ride like the one I had - did not mind the 12mpg but the violent ride made me ditch it within 10 months


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

sea hunt 202 said:


> hope it does not ride like the one I had - did not mind the 12mpg but the violent ride made me ditch it within 10 months


My Tundra rides better than my wife's old Murano and her new Honda Accord. She will tell you the same. Rides much better than any of my friends trucks, and they run the gammot, from GMC to Ford to Dodge.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

here are the rankings i found

http://wot.motortrend.com/top-10-tr...erican-parts-content-67961.html#axzz2cYX3zOAG


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Great job with posting the facts......maybe that will shut them up!
How do you spin that???
If Chevy or Ford built a better truck than Toyota, then I would buy one of them. Until they can do it, I'm Toyota Tundra all the way.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm getting ready to buy a new truck, I've always been a Ford, Chevy, man. I'm so fed up with American unions that I'm probably going with a Toyota. Highest resell there is. Over the years I've always been "buy American" type of guy. American unions are the reason Toyota is taking over the US truck market. You unions guys can preach all you want about what the unions have done for the American workers, but you always leave out the damage they've done to the American economy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> They may be built here, but the profits still go to Tokyo.


And they the salaries of a lot of American workers too.

You don't own anything made in Japan Bruce? I find that hard to believe.

TH


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> this one is a bit more recent.
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/advice/Story.jsp?section=top&subject=ami


i am not going to get into a ya ya contest because as long as you buy from me i dont care what you buy. LOL but the cars.com rankings are an AMI which is an index not a pure % of parts used. its a different scale than what i posted. but still 2nd in the truck category isnt bad for a jap truck lol


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

In past 7 years have had ford f250, ford f450 dually king ranch, two silverado 2500's and recently Toyota tundra platinum.

Most recently traded 2011 2500 Silverado when at 40k miles started having issues with diesel exhaust system. IMHO the govt has ruined Diesel engines. I traded the next day.

So far love the tundra. People are correct, the gas mileage sucks. But other than that it is the nicest fit and finish truck I have owned. And durability is well known.

Would never own a dodge - my opinion - have always thought dodge made ****. I know they have upgraded interiors but......still a dodge.

Chevy - overall pretty dependable but interior fit and finish for a $50-60k truck sucks. Plus the govt bailout to union thugs really weighed heavy on me.

If I were to get another truck other than Toyota it would be ford. Like the way the company is run and fit and finish is closest to Toyota.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Nine truck bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

One word...fugly.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well...OK!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

stammster said:


> One word...fugly.


Yep.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've certainly got no problem with toyota's quality, and don't really have a problem with their pseudo-Americanism if it wasn't for the hypocrisy involved. I've even owned toyotas, but I never went around trying to convince anybody they were American to make myself feel better about owning one.

I just think they're dog-*** ugly, and they're getting worse with every "upgrade"..


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I like the truck. Need to see it in person. I have a 2012 Tundra double cab, 4.6L. I like this truck more than any I've owned. I get 17 to 18 mpg and I don't drive slow. If I had it to do over, I might get the 5.7L. Can't have too much horsepower.


----------



## nielspn70 (Aug 8, 2013)

Had a tundra for over two years, great truck. Tons of power and quite a bit of torque. I would buy another one tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Sweeeettt!! when can I have it in diesel? please.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm on my 2nd Tundra after having driven nothing but Ford's most of my life. The think I like best is the pure unadulterated power of the 5.7 ltr engine in the Tundra... absolutely awesome! 

My company pays for 100% of my gasoline so as long as they don't care I'll feed the Tundra all the fuel she wants to drink!

And just to pizz off Mastercylinder who by the way chimes in on all the Tundra & Rolex threads ... I'll be wearing my Rolex WHEN I pickup my new 2014 Crewmax!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

132,000 miles on my 2005 Toyota Tundra. Love mine. Jealous of yours, Congrats on the new truck.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*One word! Yota*

Third Yota, 04, 11, 12. 11 Had the 4.6 and I upgraded the bay boat to an offshore rig and needed the 5.7. Fit, finish, and quality is the best in my opinion. Now the MPG is the only thing that chaps me. I do get 8mpg pulling my offshore rig. I'll never buy a chevy!!! Bad taste in my mouth from the bailout and me losing my arse in stock. never... NEVER:hairout:


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, and btw, my tundra can pull the space shuttle.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

lbuoys said:


> Oh, and btw, my tundra can pull the space shuttle.


You went from big trucks to small trucks. My Harley or crotchrocket could pull the shuttle as well. It's obvious you don't need a large truck to pull weight so it was good to downsize for you. The yotes can't pull what I pull so they aren't even close to being an option for me.....and that's if I could get over their hideous appearance.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> Sweeeettt!! when can I have it in diesel? please.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2013/08/20/nissan-titan-cummins-diesel-ram/2677569/

Whatever will the coal-rollers do when they hear that?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Eric, looking forward to seeing the Tex. Add.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I just bought a 2013 4x4 TSS package 5.7 and honestly glad I bought the 2013 I'm not digging the 14 IMO. But sell a bunch of em


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2013/08/20/nissan-titan-cummins-diesel-ram/2677569/
> 
> Whatever will the coal-rollers do when they hear that?


That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks like a Honda Ridgeline on steroids in the front. No denying Toy makes a good truck but for some reason I just dont like them,never have.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> And just to pizz off Mastercylinder who by the way chimes in on all the Tundra & Rolex threads ... I'll be wearing my Rolex WHEN I pickup my new 2014 Crewmax!


I'm impressed.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Ive always liked the look of the Toyota trucks never owned 1 though, i dont care much for the way the 14 looks. still bet its a good truck though.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the 2006 model. Good truck in all aspects except for the gas mileage. They're really easy to work on. The only problem with that is they rarely have anything go wrong except for handling the regular maintenance. Good problem to have. Glad they are supporting American jobs in San Antonio.

I just test drove some new ones, and they're almost a little too big like a dodge Ram or F250. I like the size of the ones they had up until 2006. I guess the Tacoma has replaced that with everyone chasing gas mileage now. 

I also thought it was interesting that some of the Tacomas were more expensive than Tundras on the lot. Not sure if it was the truck options or people demanding better gas mileage.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Squirrel!!................................


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Aren't Dodge Rams still built in Mexico?


They don't make Dodge Rams anymore..


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> That doesn't change the fact that Toyota is a Japanese company. You can't spin that.


They are a global company. Welcome to the 21st century.

I always wonder about people who have problems with Japan, and how they feel about Mercedes, BMW or other German companies? Ever drink a German beer? Go to Wurstfest? Just curious...

Full disclosure - I am the proud owner of a 2004 Tundra that has been a great truck for 10 years... My wife drives a Benz...


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I love my '12 tundra. I will be trading it on a new one when the time comes. Wont be a '14 though, that grille is UGLY!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I read through all these and noticed that no one else has pointed out the obvious.
What truck line introduced the "platinum" models?
That's right, all the others are just following the leader!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> They are a global company. Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> I always wonder about people who have problems with Japan, .


They attacked us in 1941.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> They attacked us in 1941.


If you feel that strongly about it, you really should throw your computer in the trash along with a good portion of your other electronic devices.

As usual, you are just trolling


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I like it! I'm only 95k into my 07 though so I won't be upgrading few another 100k or so hopefully but you can bet when I do, it will be a tundra!


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Side profile looks better (less bubbly), but the front profile is awful in my opinion. I have read several articles that Toyota didn't put as much R&D into the new model leading to speculation as to the Tundra's future beyond the current model. Customer satisfaction surveys are interesting and all, but consumers tend to vote with their dollars and the Tundra has had a difficult time competing against the American truck makers. I have always thought you could stick a Toyota emblem on a go-cart and call it a car and Toyota loyalists would proclaim it the best car ever made. Initially, I think the quality of Toyota and other Japanese imports was far superior to the American counterparts, but I think the gap has narrowed to almost nothing in recent years.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

The reason why the Tundra doesn't have the sales numbers has alot to do with its acceptance by the Work Truck market and the lack of a 3/4-1 Ton option.

Without any presence in those markets, their numbers are always going to be lower than the big 3.

If Toyota ever gets around to producing a competitive 3/4 - 1 ton truck, things are probably going to get shaken up a bit. They always talk of one in the works, but that story has been getting told every since they had the dually model at an auto show 5 years ago.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> They attacked us in 1941.


Lol Get back in your cage MC


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> As usual, you are just trolling


 No trolling. I like buying American when I can.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Backwater1 said:


> The reason why the Tundra doesn't have the sales numbers has alot to do with its acceptance by the Work Truck market and the lack of a 3/4-1 Ton option.
> 
> Without any presence in those markets, their numbers are always going to be lower than the big 3.
> 
> If Toyota ever gets around to producing a competitive 3/4 - 1 ton truck, things are probably going to get shaken up a bit. They always talk of one in the works, but that story has been getting told every since they had the dually model at an auto show 5 years ago.


Just an useless note. They did make a 1 ton. Built on the pre Tacoma truck frame. Dually, mostly flatbeds and campers. '96 was last year.

A

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's the real reason Toyota hasn't dumped a whole lot of money into the Tundra:



> Even after selling a record 196,555 units in 2007, Toyota's slice of the half-ton pickup market was but a fraction of the volume of the Ford F-150 (690,589 units), Chevrolet Silverado (618,259 units) and Dodge Ram (364,177) that year, *despite offering an arguably better product at the time. American truck owners have always been very loyal to their badge, and the Japanese reasoned that earning additional conquest sales would be a prohibitively expensive undertaking.*


I imagine they'll improve their power offerings to get better mpg but when you factor in overall price of operation & maintenence the Tundra (and to a lesser extent the Nissan Titan too) is far less than any of the American brands. Ford is the best of the American brands in this market.

The telling thing for me is that you always hear of people saying, "I used to be a die-hard Chevy/GMC/Dodge/Ford guy but after having the Toyota, I'll never go back." You virtually never find somebody who does the opposite.

IMHO- one of the reasons for declining sales for the Tundra is largely because of the economic downturn and gas prices. Tundras ain't cheap and they're thirsty trucks. But if you can afford to buy one I doubt you'll switch back.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

lordbater said:


> They don't make Dodge Rams anymore..


Fiat now owns RAM.... Macaroni in Italy is now driving the ship. :headknock


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> No trolling. I like buying American when I can.


I like buying American when it makes sense.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> I like buying American when it makes sense.


I like not supporting the Democratic Party.


----------



## Redfish10and11 (Nov 14, 2012)

*USA*

http://kogodnow.com/autoindex/


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

trodery said:


> I'm on my 2nd Tundra after having driven nothing but Ford's most of my life. The think I like best is the pure unadulterated power of the 5.7 ltr engine in the Tundra... absolutely awesome!
> 
> My company pays for 100% of my gasoline so as long as they don't care I'll feed the Tundra all the fuel she wants to drink!
> 
> And just to pizz off Mastercylinder who by the way chimes in on all the Tundra & Rolex threads ... I'll be wearing my Rolex WHEN I pickup my new 2014 Crewmax!


Just let me know how you want it Terry!!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> I just bought a 2013 4x4 TSS package 5.7 and honestly glad I bought the 2013 I'm not digging the 14 IMO. But sell a bunch of em


And you didn't get it from me?  Dawn said thanks for the business:slimer:


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> No trolling. I like buying American when I can.


Bet you it's getting harder and harder isn't it. To each his own, but I'm spending my money on where I'm getting the most for it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> They attacked us in 1941.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

5.7 runs like a scalded cat....backseat
..second to none


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

lordbater said:


> Just an useless note. They did make a 1 ton. Built on the pre Tacoma truck frame. Dually, mostly flatbeds and campers. '96 was last year.
> 
> A
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center.


 I guess they could call it that if they want... no laws stoppin' 'em..


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

It really was a 1ton, heavy springs, dually, full float rear axle.. just in a small package.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

trodery said:


> I'm on my 2nd Tundra after having driven nothing but Ford's most of my life. The think I like best is the pure unadulterated power of the 5.7 ltr engine in the Tundra... absolutely awesome!
> 
> My company pays for 100% of my gasoline so as long as they don't care I'll feed the Tundra all the fuel she wants to drink!
> 
> And just to pizz off Mastercylinder who by the way chimes in on all the Tundra & Rolex threads ... I'll be wearing my Rolex WHEN I pickup my new 2014 Crewmax!


This gas mileage thing has me scratching my head....
I think our Toyota Sequoia Limited has the same engine as your Tundra, Terry. The 5.7 ltr., 381H.P., with the 6 speed tranny. Right? The Sequoia is a bit heavier though.

Base on the mileage tracking thing in the dash, for the 1st 20,000 miles, we averaged a little over 17 MPG. This included the break in period and about 30% city and 70% hwy. I drive it like an old lady, to get good mileage, but she drives it like a teenage boy with a new driver license. She drives it a LOT more than I do. Actually, it is her truck.

The best that I got driving it like a old lady, was 21 MPG. That was 100% hwy mileage. Where are these drastic differences in mileage mentioned in this thread coming from? ? Did we just get a rare engine? I am good at math so that isn't the difference!

I agree that Bruce is just trolling about doggin Tundra because it is made by a Japanese company. I'd guess that even he would rather see American workers getting jobs than worrying about where the corporate profits go. I hate to admit my Chevy Suburban was made in Mexico by Mexican labor. The guy that said "it is a global world now" summed it up well.

If Bruce trolled as well on the ocean as he does on the forum, he would be the highest demand Capt. in Texas.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Dick Hanks said:


> This gas mileage thing has me scratching my head....
> I think our Toyota Sequoia Limited has the same engine as your Tundra, Terry. The 5.7 ltr., 381H.P., with the 6 speed tranny. Right? The Sequoia is a bit heavier though.
> 
> Base on the mileage tracking thing in the dash, for the 1st 20,000 miles, we averaged a little over 17 MPG. This included the break in period and about 30% city and 70% hwy. I drive it like an old lady, to get good mileage, but she drives it like a teenage boy with a new driver license. She drives it a LOT more than I do. Actually, it is her truck.
> ...


Is your Sequoia 2wd? My tundra is 4wd and gets 16.5 at 70 and 15.8 or so at 75-80hwell:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

lordbater said:


> It really was a 1ton, heavy springs, dually, full float rear axle.. just in a small package.


 More like a scale model of one...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Just let me know how you want it Terry!!!


While you were goofing off yesterday and not at work I came and drove the only 2014 you guys have, I want one but not that one!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Is your Sequoia 2wd? My tundra is 4wd and gets 16.5 at 70 and 15.8 or so at 75-80hwell:


Nope, our sequoia is 4 WD. Can a box on a pickup cause that much drag? 
All Hwy @ 70 MPH is about 19.5 MPG for us.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Dick Hanks said:


> Nope, our sequoia is 4 WD. Can a box on a pickup cause that much drag?
> All Hwy @ 70 MPH is about 19.5 MPG for us.


Wow! Are you using the "lie-o-meter"? I do mine by hand. Haven't compared them side by side yet.
But, yes. Quite a bit of difference between our figures.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

I've put a pen and paper to every fill up since I bought it with the exception of one or two.

I have ~13,000 miles and average 12mpg. ...4wd, 5.7 crew.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Hardwired said:


> I've put a pen and paper to every fill up since I bought it with the exception of one or two.
> 
> I have ~13,000 miles and average 12mpg. ...4wd, 5.7 crew.


This is weird. Coming back from Florida to northern Minnesota last winter (2000 miles), we usually kept it between 70 and 75 MPH. Towing a 20 FT center console with a 150 HP 4 stroke, we still got 12 MPG. Are you all towing boats that you forgot to unhook? ? ?

By the way Hardwired, that is a really great looking truck ! Very Sharp. Our Sequoia is black as well.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

My 07' big V8 gets 17 mpg mixed
2X4

Keep it under 70 is the trick

Love the truck, and plan on keeping it till the wheels fall off

At 110K miles now


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> Of all vehicles sold in America, the F150 has the highest US content. The Tundra comes in at 7th. Non of the Dodge or Chevy trucks are in the top 10.
> 
> Toyota leads all manufacturers with 4 models in the top 10.
> 
> ...


Dude, put down the saki. The Tacoma outsells the Turdra every year and both are still behind GM and Dodge.
http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2013/07/june-2013-top-15-pickup-truck-sales.html

http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2013/08/top-10-best-selling-cars-july-2013.html


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> My 07' big V8 gets 17 mpg mixed
> 2X4
> 
> Keep it under 70 is the trick
> ...


This is the exact same experience I have had with my Tundra!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Just got back from the dealer to pick up my friends truck. 2014 TSS crew 42K


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Just One More said:


> Just got back from the dealer to pick up my friends truck. 2014 TSS crew 42K


Nice. I'm sorely tempted to go get one now but the rib might kill me if I don't buy her a new ride first.

BTW- her ride will probably be a Toyota too. 4Runner.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Just One More said:


> Just got back from the dealer to pick up my friends truck. 2014 TSS crew 42K


Sweet ride. Wish I could afford a new one.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

That us beginning to change my mind. Nice looking truck. 

Black and Chrome...the two hardest things to keep clean...but it sure looks good.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

One question though- shouldn't an off-road package have tow hooks? Or am I just not seeing them?


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

My next truck will definitely be a Tundra. I bought my 2007 Crewmax Limited with the 5.7. I get about 15mpg. I have 108k mi on her and have had no problems. Paid $40k drive out and was glad to do it after my 2001 Ford F150 Supercrew burned due to the faulty cruise control. No more Fords for me.

The price on the Platinums is high, but you get what you pay for. Here's a pic of my truck.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just still doesn't do anything for me... Meh..


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone seen the Texas Edition for 2014?
I'm guessing that they will have one again.
If I keep looking at the new Tundra I'm going to have to step up from my '08 Tundra sooner than I want to.
I need to see all the different grilles that are available too.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Snus said:


> Has anyone seen the Texas Edition for 2014?
> I'm guessing that they will have one again.
> If I keep looking at the new Tundra I'm going to have to step up from my '08 Tundra sooner than I want to.
> I need to see all the different grilles that are available too.


I went to the tundra training yesterday. the Texas edition hasnt hit the dealers yet but i have seen the wheels that will be on them. The Texas Edition package will add 4195.00 but there is also an extra 1k rebate for that package.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

mustangeric said:


> I went to the tundra training yesterday. the Texas edition hasnt hit the dealers yet but i have seen the wheels that will be on them. The Texas Edition package will add 4195.00 but there is also an extra 1k rebate for that package.


$4195 for wheels and badging?????????


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mustangeric said:


> I went to the tundra training yesterday. the Texas edition hasnt hit the dealers yet but i have seen the wheels that will be on them. The Texas Edition package will add 4195.00 but there is also an extra 1k rebate for that package.


Is the Texas edition the same as it has always been... 20" Custom wheels, sun roof, running boards, towing package? What else?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

trodery said:


> Is the Texas edition the same as it has always been... 20" Custom wheels, sun roof, running boards, towing package? What else?


no sun roof in the Texas package. its wheels, tires, running boards, stainless exhaust tip. custom floor mats and Texas edition badging.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

trodery said:


> Is the Texas edition the same as it has always been... 20" Custom wheels, sun roof, running boards, towing package? What else?


Trodery what color are you going to want?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My 2007 Crewmax was a Texas edition... no sunroof, the 2011 I have now is also a Texas edition but it has a sunroof... I guess it was just another option added on.

I guess it's going to be a race between you and SaltH2oAssasin (Thomas) as to which one of you gets in a truck I will like. I've bought my last two from Thomas, we will see who gets the sale this time. I'm ready to buy when one of you gets a 2014 I like OR makes me a smoking deal on a 13


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

mustangeric said:


> no sun roof in the Texas package. its wheels, tires, running boards, stainless exhaust tip. custom floor mats and Texas edition badging.


For 4200 bucks???? Lawd! Talk about premium pricing! haha


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

trodery said:


> My 2007 Crewmax was a Texas edition... no sunroof, the 2011 I have now is also a Texas edition but it has a sunroof... I guess it was just another option added on.
> 
> I guess it's going to be a race between you and SaltH2oAssasin (Thomas) as to which one of you gets in a truck I will like. I've bought my last two from Thomas, we will see who gets the sale this time. I'm ready to buy when one of you gets a 2014 I like OR makes me a smoking deal on a 13


Competition is a great thing.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

trodery said:


> My 2007 Crewmax was a Texas edition... no sunroof, the 2011 I have now is also a Texas edition but it has a sunroof... I guess it was just another option added on.
> 
> I guess it's going to be a race between you and SaltH2oAssasin (Thomas) as to which one of you gets in a truck I will like. I've bought my last two from Thomas, we will see who gets the sale this time. I'm ready to buy when one of you gets a 2014 I like OR makes me a smoking deal on a 13


You going to cheat on me? :headknock
You know what's up, let me know what you want!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

mustangeric said:


> *I went to the tundra training yesterday.* the Texas edition hasnt hit the dealers yet but i have seen the wheels that will be on them. The Texas Edition package will add 4195.00 but there is also an extra 1k rebate for that package.


I went yesterday too. What do you think about the competition? If they only knew what the Tundra can actually do and go through ride & drive we went to and see the performances. There would be no doubt about what truck to get.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

fit and finish is great except the rolled dash which causes a glare, besides the harsh ride. You will sound like you are in a helicopter like you riding down a cattle guard road, not to mention the blind spots


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice. Great choice!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess that flat land driving is where y'all are getting 15mpg or better. My Tundra has 18k miles and I get 14 unless I'm driving Miss Daisy.









Oh, one more thing, the Texas Edition has a backup camera.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

13.9 for me in the 2014 4x4 with the 5.7


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

bobbyoshay said:


> grill is hideous, the headlights look like they are squinting, dont like the mirror adjustments where they are as well as all the other buttons, and the passenger dashboard is too feminine


^This^


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Perhaps I'll win the lottery sometine


----------



## The Patriot (Dec 13, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> It's ugly. Looks like a honda ridgeline POS.
> 
> Anyone that would pay $50k for that needs their head examined. Cheap and plastic looking inside.


Says the guy that buys a companys diesel in which they have had four different motors in 8 years due to them being pathetic. Ford guys crack me up!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

rio frio said:


> 5.7 runs like a scalded cat....backseat
> ..second to none


Agree, I was really surprised at the power, mine runs like a scalded dog tho.....


----------

